# Rust repair



## PILOTEFAN (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi
We have an old Pilote which has a few spots of rust on the bottom of the doors and foot plates. Nothing major but they need to be repaired before they get any bigger
Can anyone suggest a good product to remove this and repair it.
I have seen the Hammorite product but I am not sure if this any good

Many thanks in advance


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
There is no easy way a getting rid of rust especially in the area, such as the lower door, that you describe.
The chances are that rust on the lower door has come from the inside and the only way to stop it is to cut the area section out.
Unless you can kill the rust back to the bare metal it will always come back.
Hammerite might cover it up a bit longer than normal paint.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I think Kurust Jenolite and the others are very similar really. Just make sure you get as much of the rust off as possible with a wire brush on a grinder. Then treat with the rust killer. I prefer to wipe it on with a cloth rather than brush it.
It won't work on really crusty heavy rust. Check the inside of the doors as sugested.
Prime with a zinc enriched primer ( Halfords).


Spray inside the door panels with a heavy duty WD type product that sets to a soft wax film or preferably a wax coating available in aerosols.

Then slap on some dulux. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## PILOTEFAN (Jul 19, 2010)

Many thanks for the advice

Not sure how easy it will be it get back to the metal in some areas 
so I think I will have to do a combination of repair and fix.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Depending how bad the rust is, you can have part of the door replaced. The alternative is a total (I mean total) strip to bare metal where the rust area is and build up from that. Otherwise you may have an unending task of patching until the next bubble comes through. If you do have a bubble, it is quite likely that the rust has actually gone through the metal.
When you see repairs for rust at a garage, they do not pussyfoot around.
Over the years I have had many older vehicles and tried all of the 'cures' on the market and there are a lot on the shelves. Only when I have bitten the bullet have I had any success.
The bottom line seems to be (and I am not an expert), the clean metal has to be sealed from the air. Glass fibre or filler will not do this..... oil will and so will grease for a time but do not look pretty. Hammerite is supposed to but does not easily blend in with your paintwork.
I am just a long term bodger who is still learning the hard way.
Alan


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

as stated, you would need to cut away the rotten section and weld new, treat area and respray, then waxoil all inners that are not seen.

i once had an old Skoda car that was covered in rust, sprayed it all with rust remover, came back the next day and it was gone, the whole car :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats what happens to skodas when you live in Outer Mongolia :lol: :lol: 

dave p


----------

